

Coping Tutor - steveklabnik
https://copingtutor.com/

======
DanBC
This looks excellent!

It's interesting that they focus on developing resilience for people who hear
voices. CBT often tends to focus on mood or anxiety disorders. (And it'd be
great if these people developed an alternative site for mood or anxiety
disorders.)

